
Badass CEO Disrupting the Pricing of a Drug That Saves Kids’ Lives - dankohn1
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/08/this-badass-ceo-innovated-her-way-to-a-higher-salary.html
======
DrScump
<In 2012 and 2013, Mylan spent $4 million lobbying Congress to pass the 2013
School Access to Emergency Epinephrine Act, which encouraged schools across
the country to stock up on her product. The act was passed by the House and
Senate (where Bresch’s father, Joe Manchin, works)>

That understatement makes it sound like he's a random staffer or something. In
fact, he is the _Senior Senator from West Virginia_ ; a Democrat.

------
2close4comfort
So who is with me re-engineering a 3d printable epinephrine injector, that is
refillable with the per dosage amount meaning you wouldn't have to dispose of
the whole injector if unused. Just add a needle and epinephrine...

